# Motherboard for Ryzen 5 2400g



## bL1nd3R (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi, i want to build a new pc with these 2 : Ryzen 5 2400g and GTX 1060 6gb
I don't know what mobo and ram to pick


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 25, 2019)

bL1nd3R said:


> Hi, i want to build a new pc with these 2 : Ryzen 5 2400g and GTX 1060 6gb
> I don't know what mobo and ram to pick


That depends on what you want to do with it. Do you want to overclock at all? If so then a minimum of a B350 chipset mobo and 2667mhz DDR4 ram. You'll need a 550watt PSU to keep things stable.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 25, 2019)

Why 2400G !? when using external GPU.
It's the worst possible choice.

Get a 2600 cheaper and have over 50% extra performance.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Feb 25, 2019)

2600 is not cheaper, i don't want to overclock it, i'll take a b350 chipset then


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 25, 2019)

bL1nd3R said:


> 2600 is not cheaper, i don't want to overclock it, i'll take a b350 chipset then


Just make sure it comes certified for Ryzen 2000 / Raven Ridge otherwise you will have to flash the bios with an A series APU or 1st gen Ryzen. It might be safer to get a B450 which comes with Raven Ridge / 2000 support out of the box.

How much is the 2400G vs 2600? because if its only a bit more expensive it's _definitely _worth saving up for it, you get 2x the PCIE lanes and 50% more cores and 300% more L3 cache. It's a vastly better CPU.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 25, 2019)

Most (if not all) boards sold new today already have a bios supporting Gen 2 or the Raven Ridge chips with Vega graphics.

This is an issue only for people who bought their board in 2017 and haven't flashed since.

@op:
2400G is a First Generation Ryzen QUAD core (one CCX) that also contains a "Vega 11" graphics chip, which you won't be using at all because you have a GTX 1060 !

2600 is a Second Generation (higher clocks, better IMC) Ryzen HEXA-Core ( Two CCX'2s, one core disabled in each), without graphics. Also what ArbitraryAffection said, more cache and 2x PCI-e lanes.

The ONLY reason anyone would buy 2200G or 2400G is if they intend to make an "office-type" computer without a dedicated videocard (Like the one I just made for a friend who doesn't play games - see second picture)

---
In any case, I recommend B350 or B450 since they support more features (as well as overclocking just in case you change your mind)
As for memory, any of these two chips support at least DDR4-3000 (CL14 or CL16), which seems to be a price sweet-spot today (CL16 ones)
2600 can support even faster, up to DDR4-3600 (or even higher if lucky)


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 25, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Most (if not all) boards sold new today already have a bios supporting Gen 2 or the Raven Ridge chips with Vega graphics.
> 
> This is an issue only for people who bought their board in 2017 and haven't flashed since.



about september last year I bought an Asrock Ab350M from Amazon which didn't come with 2nd gen bios. It must've been sitting there in a warehouse since 2017. Guess i was unlucky.

edit: derp, that was liek 6 months ago. Was still thinking it was like yesterday lol.

Also @op Some boards i have used and can recommend, i think the cheapest one i can really recommend is what I just said, the Asrock AB350M. it doesn't have video outputs but i have used this with a 2600X no issues even with mild OC. It's a solid board. Also there's the Asrock B450 pro4 and MSI b350M mortar. Can recommend any of these boards.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Feb 25, 2019)

From my own experience, 2400G will do fine driving games. It has no trouble boosting to 3.9ghz by default, same as the 2600. The extra cores of the 2600 would be nice if you can swing it, though.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 25, 2019)

I could as well recommend this mobo, simply because I just bought it and it works fine for the purpose I needed it:





- Supports all Ryzen CPU's out of the box.
- Micro ATX, fits in any case
- 6-phase VRM (but no heatsinks like premium boards)
- 4 memory slots (Tested with DDR4-3000 CL16, works first attempt)
- 6 SATA ports + 1 M.2 that works SATA or NVMe
- RGB header

Was less than 80 Euro (it's probably even cheaper in US)


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2019)

bL1nd3R said:


> Hi, i want to build a new pc with these 2 : Ryzen 5 2400g and GTX 1060 6gb
> I don't know what mobo and ram to pick





bL1nd3R said:


> 2600 is not cheaper, i don't want to overclock it, i'll take a b350 chipset then


Do you have these components already or do you plan to buy them? what is the total budget you have? Where do you plan to buy the components? Answering these questions would allow people to give you better advise.

Generally as others have advised I would recommend going 2600 (or even 1600) instead of 2400G if you have a dedicated GPU. Also most of motherboards have automated overclocking function and with Ryzen is recommended.  A decent b450 board on the budget is ASRock B450M Pro4. For ram you should go for DDR4 3000MHz in dual channel so 2x4GB or 2x8GB depending on your budget.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Feb 25, 2019)

well then, i'll buy the 2600 and the asrock b450m pro4 or some other b450 chipset motherboard , for ram, i dunno yet.

Edit :  is this good ? https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/B450M-DS3H-rev-10#kf


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 25, 2019)

Also why GTX 1060?? A RX 580 will cheaper and faster than a GTX 1060.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Feb 25, 2019)

They kinda have same specs, it's not a big difference and i preffer the 1060


----------



## Countryside (Feb 25, 2019)

Difference between 580 and 1060 is not that much, smarter is to get the one which is cheaper.

I checked newegg lowest price for rx580 8gb is 151usd and gtx1060 6gb 199usd.

Mobo recommendation B450 I AORUS PRO WIFI or TUF B450m pro gaming or B450M Steel Legend


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Feb 25, 2019)

I can second the B450 I AORUS PRO WIFI board. Has all the features you need and the AC wireless is great to have ready to go out of the box.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 26, 2019)

And for Ram 2666 stick to know brands like G.skill, Crucial, Kingston.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 4, 2019)

I went for the R5 2400G which has adequate performance for gaming with one or two video cards

I have a Corsair AX860i so I have enough for 2 power pig cards


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2019)

IceShroom said:


> Also why GTX 1060?? A RX 580 will cheaper and faster than a GTX 1060.





bL1nd3R said:


> They kinda have same specs, it's not a big difference and i preffer the 1060





Countryside said:


> Difference between 580 and 1060 is not that much, smarter is to get the one which is cheaper.
> 
> I checked newegg lowest price for rx580 8gb is 151usd and gtx1060 6gb 199usd.
> 
> Mobo recommendation B450 I AORUS PRO WIFI or TUF B450m pro gaming or B450M Steel Legend


----------



## overvolted (Mar 4, 2019)

I have the MSI x470 gaming plus, and while it isn't as feature rich as a lot of the other examples costing twice as much, it is solid, stable and has been super reliable.
Also has the black/red look which is easy to coordinate in a build if you care about that stuff. It's compatible with a wide variety of memory and supports all the current (and probably future) ryzen chips.
I think the only thing that is supposed to be not as good is the power delivery, but I was somehow able to still overclock my ram and processor with no issue at all.
It uses less phases. But it's really no detriment that I've seen.

It's only 140 bucks. It has pretty much everything that matters and nothing that doesnt.
I wasnt sure I would like it, but I do.


----------



## Komshija (Mar 5, 2019)

I recommend B450 motherboard, be that MSI, Asrock, Asus or Gigabyte. B350 might be also a good solution, but it might be risky if the BIOS version is older; meaning you'll need a 1'st gen AM4 CPU to update to newer BIOS so that MOBO can recognize 2'nd gen AM4 CPU like Ryzen 5 2400/2600.

I also recommend RX590 GPU, because it's either in the same price range or just slightly more expensive than GTX 1060 6GB, but approx. 12-15% more powerful.

Considering RAM, I recommend DDR4-2400 or 2666 from ADATA, G.Skill, Team. Team Vulcan DDR4-2400, for instance, is excellent memory for Ryzens: https://www.teamgroupinc.com/en/product/vulcan-ddr4


----------



## bL1nd3R (Mar 12, 2019)

I only have these sites to buy : www.pcgarage.ro / www.evomag.ro / www.emag.ro ,
I choose the Ryzen5 2600, GTX 1060/RX 590
Are these ram any good ?: G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB DDR4 2666MHz CL15 1.2v Dual Channel Kit
Which mobo is better ? : ASRock B450M Steel Legend vs ASUS TUF B450M-PRO GAMING

Edit : Someone can give me an advice or smthing about this build ?

Up


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 12, 2019)

bL1nd3R said:


> I only have these sites to buy : www.pcgarage.ro / www.evomag.ro / www.emag.ro ,
> I choose the Ryzen5 2600, GTX 1060/RX 590
> Are these ram any good ?: G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB DDR4 2666MHz CL15 1.2v Dual Channel Kit
> Which mobo is better ? : ASRock B450M Steel Legend vs ASUS TUF B450M-PRO GAMING
> ...


Ryzen dosen't like CL15. You have to look at the QVL for TUF or QVL for ASRock to make absolutly sure that the RAM will work with your board. Others will most likely work as well, but stay clear of CL15 RAM unless it is mentioned in the QVL.

Edit: If you use your own link you will find that B450 is not on the QVL for the RAM so stay clear of that set unless somebody here or other places have tested it for you.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Mar 12, 2019)

Is this good then ? or else can u recommend something off this website : www.pcgarage.ro ?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 12, 2019)

bL1nd3R said:


> Is this good then ? or else can u recommend something off this website : www.pcgarage.ro ?


NOT = No good. You have to do your own leg work. I gave you the links so spend a little time to match what they sell online in Romania and what will fit the mother board you want.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Mar 12, 2019)

Found these , they also on the QVL list for Asus tuf mobo, so, should i go for them ?
Should i buy this gpu ? it's really cheap.


----------



## IceShroom (Mar 12, 2019)

bL1nd3R said:


> Is this good then ? or else can u recommend something off this website : www.pcgarage.ro ?


That kit is good if you want to spend more money on ram. But you can check 2666MT memory from Hyper X/Adata/Curical.
For motherboard I would go with Asrock, but that ASUS board has better sound soution.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Mar 12, 2019)

but what about the gpu


----------



## bL1nd3R (Mar 13, 2019)

I have decided
Motherboard : https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/TUF-B450M-PRO-GAMING/
Cpu : https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-5-2600x
Gpu : https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2060WF2OC-6GD-rev-10#kf
Ram : https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/vengeance-lpx-black/p/CMK16GX4M2A2666C16
Did i pick well ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 13, 2019)

Check out youtube for board reviews especially from Actually Hardcore, just look for buildzoid.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Mar 13, 2019)

Well, i already bought mobo,cpu and gpu, 2morrow i'll buy the ram, so, should i buy those or do u recommend something else ?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 13, 2019)

If you can..2933mhz or better memory.
CL 14 or 16

The Corsair Vengeance cl16 3200mhz is $28 USD more and wet'll worth it...


----------



## king of swag187 (Mar 13, 2019)

Any of the MSI B450's or Asrock Pro4's are your best bet's, the others are of subpar quality to them


----------



## bL1nd3R (Mar 13, 2019)

I need ram that are on this list : https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...744.595213519.1552499216-737094726.1548778015


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 13, 2019)

Actually this list if you are getting 2600x

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...-QVL_For_AMD_Ryzen_2000_Series_Processors.pdf

but shouldn't really matter. I would go for:

https://www.pcgarage.ro/memorii/corsair/vengeance-lpx-black-16gb-ddr4-3000mhz-cl16-dual-channel-kit/

or

https://www.pcgarage.ro/memorii/teamgroup/t-force-delta-rgb-16gb-ddr4-3000mhz-cl16-dual-channel-kit/


----------



## bL1nd3R (Mar 14, 2019)

What about these ? https://www.pcgarage.ro/memorii/gskill/ripjaws-v-black-16gb-ddr4-3200mhz-cl16-135v-dual-channel-kit/

https://www.emag.ro/memorie-hyperx-...2oNiZcUTOf3MpkEuUV5v6J8eXT22lgofNNUBxCOsBSIb4
I found these and they're on the list, im'ma grab em'


----------

